# Teaching > Lesson Plans >  My Grade 12 Outline

## TEND

Just wanted to post and share what I will be learning in grade 12! Me and my English teacher made up this outline last year, so a lot of it is stuff that I've read and enjoyed and wanted the other kids to enjoy. So anyways here it is.

a) Plays:
"Hamlet" - William Shakespeare (This is particularly fun since the division removed this from the curriculum and we're doing it anyways!)
"Rosencratz + Guildenstern are Dead" - Tom Stoppard (This was my addition and our local university is performing it in January so we get to see! even though I'm already getting tickets for my birthday, so I'll see it twice!)

b)Novels:

Watership Down - Richard Adams 

A Novel of choice (Must be approved)
suggestions include:
The Road to Wigin Pier - Orwell
To Kill a Mockingbird - Harper Lee
Fahrenheight 451 - Ray Bradbury
Motorcycle Diaries - Che Guevara
On The Road - Jack Kerouac
Brave New World - Alduous Huxley
The Old Man and the Sea - Ernest Hemingway
Grapes of Wrath - John Steinbeck 

c) Short Stories:
"Hills Like White Elephants" - Hemingway
"Barn Burning" - Faulkner
"The Geranium" - Flannery O'Connor
"Araby" + "The Dead" - James Joyce ( :Biggrin:  )

d)Essays:
Why I Write - Orwell
Shooting an Elephant - Orwell
-Kerouac
-H.S Thompson
-Noam Chomski

e) Poetry:
"The Wasteland" - T.S. Eliot (I wanted the Hollowmen  :Frown:  )
"Howl" - Alan ginsberg
-Bob Dylan
"Jazz" - Jack Kerouac
-Emily Dickenson
"The Loneliness of the Military Historian" - Margaret Atwood

Questions? Comments? Post away!

----------


## Jean-Baptiste

Wow, that looks like a very exciting year of literary pursuits. I especially like the short story selections. My grade 12 English teacher was a complete git; we read "Lord of the Flies," and that was it. 

Do you intend to read Bob Dylan's book "Tarantula"?

I've been thinking of looking into reading something by Margaret Atwood. Perhaps I'll try this that you mention for a start.

Enjoy!

----------


## TEND

Not as the class, I believe we're just looking at some lyrics. I, myself have been interested in Tarantula for a long while and it is on my ever growing list, as I am a HUGE Bob Dylan fan.

----------


## genoveva

> Motorcycle Diaries - Che Guevara
> On The Road - Jack Kerouac
> Brave New World - Alduous Huxley
> 
> 
> d)Essays:
> Why I Write - Orwell
> Shooting an Elephant - Orwell
> -Kerouac
> ...


What a great list, thanks so much for sharing. I think that it marvelous that you AND your teacher came up with this list. I've quoted you on some of the selections that sound especially interesting to me. And, I thank you for mentioning Che's Motorcycle Diaries. I am intrigued, and had no idea he had anything published! Why am I surprised? The essay selections and authors sound wonderful! I'm especially excited that you will be reading some Noam Chomsky. The Beat writers' selections look great. As far as Bob Dylan, I'd recommend reading his early lyrics (which are really poetry) rather than his book Tarantula which is a collectable, but not really anything as meaningful as his song lyrics. I've only read The Handmaid's Tale and some poetry by Atwood, but am glad to see her on your list.

Have fun and enjoy!

----------


## miss tenderness

yes,great list,tend.I like the variety of the choices.The waste Land is a must,I think, to be read and studied,it's just good to see it in your list.thanks for sharing with us :Thumbsup:

----------


## TEND

Ah, yes I like Chomsky quite a bit and am happy to be studying him a bit more thoroughly. I've actually never read anything by Atwood so let's hope for a good experience. 
I've heard Tarantula is a bit...odd and not really anything of too much literary merit, but I am a fan and I would like to read it, if only for the name attached to it.

----------


## byquist

Lots of substantial stuff there. Only addition might be humor, say some Noel Coward or early American plays, say "The Front Page."

----------


## grace86

That really looks like a nice list you have. It is wonderful that you participated in helping to create the curriculum.

I think I read the Wasteland in my Freshman year...I cannot remember...I was not as fond of literature then as I am today.

Also like Huxley and Kerouac.

Haven't read any Margaret Atwood either, looks like a few here haven't. Maybe someone should *cough cough* nominate it for the book club...hmm.. :Wink:

----------


## jon1jt

Progressive in that deeply rich classical sense. Can I sit in on the classes devoted to Kerouac?!!  :Smile:

----------


## TEND

Haha, I'm sure if you felt like making the trip.  :FRlol:

----------


## jon1jt

> Haha, I'm sure if you felt like making the trip.


Count me in; my bags are packed!...and I'll bring the popcorn!  :FRlol: 

Just one issue with this otherwise ingenious book list: There's no Albert Camus.  :Frown:

----------


## TEND

Ahh, one of my favorites too, unfortunately our school only has copies of 'The Plague', it would be possible for a novel of choice though.

----------


## jon1jt

> Ahh, one of my favorites too, unfortunately our school only has copies of 'The Plague', it would be possible for a novel of choice though.


Hey, I read The Plague!!---possibly the least read but arguably the most elaborate existential piece that he ever wrote. My favorite is, The Fall.  :Idea:  Get that one, get that one!!: lol:

----------


## TEND

:FRlol:  , I actually have the Fall waiting in my room, as of right now though I've only read 'The Stranger,' 'The Myth of Sysiphus' and 'The Rebel,' I'd like to get to the others sometime soon though....far too much to read  :Biggrin:  .

----------


## Jean-Baptiste

Yes, The Fall! I enjoyed reading that book so much. I liked the way that there are really only two characters: the narrator (Jean-Baptiste, from whence comes my name) and the reader. The implications of the book leave nothing to be desired, for one who looks for implications.

----------

